# Will CarPlay come to the TT?



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I got an email from Audi today trying to interest me in a Q2, three weeks after me getting the TT. Anyway, I configured a Q2 and noticed there is a central screen with the option of adding VC. The centre screen shows support for several apps, including CarPlay, just wondered if a future update on the mk3 TT could allow this?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hope not, it's so dated looking already and i would end up spending the rest of my life patching or restarting the car due to bugs :lol:

With the TT not having a centre screen; i can''t see how it would ever work. (thankfully)


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

iOS 10 might improve the dated looks.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> iOS 10 might improve the dated looks.


I have iOS 10 & no it doesn't.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Worked really well in my FF, until...


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

:-(


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

It will most likely do, at the latest with the facelift... as the A3.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

So the TTrs gets Airplay.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Carplay.


----------



## berk192 (Oct 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

berk192 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have tech and nav pack?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe I'm just being an old stick-in-the-mud but I can't see the need for CarPlay in the TT. Most of the iphone apps are duplicated in the VC. There's nothing on my phone that I feel a desperate need to access when I'm driving that I cant' already do via the VC and apps like YouTube should be blocked.
CarPlay is just another feature that is going to distract drivers and cause them to take their eyes off the road even more.
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...r/news-story/886db2f0307f23c8ca6989337130a84b


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I agree - Carplay is just a distracting feature - Even the Audi Connect features such as Twitter are difficult to use whilst driving - frankly people need to focus on whats going on around them. Sure, for passengers there may be a benefit - but that should be a central screen, not the VC


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

That's true of most features of the VC until you've spent a bit of time with it. CarPlay should be more straightforward than most as Apple will spend a lot of money to make sure it becomes an industry standard until the next big thing arrives. Of course it also gives Apple maps through the VC.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

what it is possible to do with carplay (joking)?! I mean,
maps. I have navi
telephone, function on the virtual cockpit
messages, I can read them and reply with siri like with carplay
iBooks, I don't think I play an audio book while I'm driving
MMI, I can open it before I put in the Audi phone box
podcast and music I already can browse files..I can understand the graphic will be better but...paying for it?! no way!

have I said seething wrong?!
ps. maps is useful for who doesn't have navi...point made!


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Agree with Manu in all things he has said. I am very interessed because I don't have navi...but other things completly unuseful....


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

I'd love to have it for maps & navigation (which is great here in the US and much faster to start then having to enter addresses in the MMI), podcasts and music.

Hopefully some people will post scans (module 5F?) from cars that have the Apple smartphone interface (which is what enables this) and that don't from the 2017 model year. I wouldn't be surprised if it's already in there and was just waiting on certification or something.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jacopo79 said:


> Agree with Manu in all things he has said. I am very interessed because I don't have navi...but other things completly unuseful....


In the USA, and I suspect elsewhere, you have to have the Technology pack, which includes sat nav, to get CarPlay. So I don't think it will be a cheap alternative for you and others.


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> > Agree with Manu in all things he has said. I am very interessed because I don't have navi...but other things completly unuseful....
> ...


I do have the tech pack as I wanted the front parking sensors amongst other things. Never use the build in sat nav, it'll go out of date more quickly as well (unless I pay $$ to update, of course).

I would be shocked if Audi actually will offer an update for it. They sold the whole MIB platform as "upgradable" both hardware and software wise, but I've yet to see that happen and I doubt they will. So I'm hoping it could be enabled some other way down the line


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Have just spent the day in company-hired Insignia (what a hopeless, uninspiring piece of cr*p, by the way) with Apple CarPlay & have to say; was massively underwhelmed.

It worked & it worked well, but having to lean forward to use the touchscreen is a pain compared to VC.

IMHO it offers nothing (other than "Oooh look, Apple CarPlay") over the integration with of my iPhone with the VC. Granted I have full Nav, but even so - it offers absolutely nothing I can't do from the steering wheel in the TT.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

True, CarPlay is available only with nav so you pay more for double functions!
Ok is faster but it is only marketing!

It's not about coding, is a software like currently one so Audi will load in the car if you pay..but, if there is a way to extract from another car, you can put in yours!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

visuar said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jacopo79 said:
> ...


Maps are based on google maps with MMI not apple maps like with car play so they will be more upto date and more important accurate!  Plus the updates are free from Audi for 3 years - or at least in the UK they are.


----------



## hAudi (Oct 16, 2015)

If your iOS device is JailBroken you can emulate it exactly, with a (paid) tweak: CarPlay 2


----------

